# FIFA 21 Stadion anpassen funktioniert nicht



## AntoniusGER (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich kann bei FIFA 21 Ultimate Team das Stadion nur teilweise anpassen. Bis Choreo Haupttribüne funktioniert noch alles wunderbar aber ab Fangesänge wird nichts mehr übernommen. Anpassungen bis Entwicklung des Stadions II 8/9 wurden freigeschaltet. In "Stadion anpassen" wird alles direkt angezeigt und übernommen aber im Spiel werden Anpassungen nur bis Choreo Haupttribüne übernommen. zum Beispiel: Torfarben, Tor-Feuereffekte werden nicht übernommen. Laut EA soll EA Help bzw. Interne helfen aber Pustekuchen (im Internet habe ich keine Lösung Gefunden).

Kann mir jemand bitte Helfen oder einen Link zur Behebung des Fehlers schicken.

Gruß


----------

